

The New Workstyle: Leaving the Old Behind [Infographic] - robertcpease
http://blog.gist.com/2011/06/07/the-new-workstyle-leaving-the-old-behind/

======
michaelpinto
Actually the old style wasn't "fear of employees" — back then they'd hire
employees and not use freelancers, contractors and outsource everything. If
anything a fear of hiring is really the "new style" but in a bad way...

------
gregmeyer
The best part about this graphic is it shares the habits of highly successful
people (and that to succeed, you don't need to be in the office, in a seat,
all the time) ;)

------
cycojesus
Is this a leak from some slightly utopian future timeline or has the Atlantide
been discovered and connected to the Internet?

------
artzt
Smart. Bosses, Listen!

------
georgieporgie
Reads like something written by a self-professed "mover and shaker" who wants
to talk about coordinating and connecting, but who never does any real work.
Traveling, sipping coffee at the cafe, and showering may be when my
subconscious churns out insight, but there's no escaping long, long stretches
in front of the workstation for getting actual work done.

------
adamloving
Feels like a manifesto for the freedom of knowledge workers, love it!

------
bricestacey
For some reason the info graphic doesn't load on my iPad. I have to open the
image in a new tab for it to load... Otherwise, interesting but nothing new.

